# اية اليوم



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (17 أكتوبر 2022)

ورأى عن بعد شجرة تـين مورقة فقصدها راجيا أن يجد عليها بعض الثمر فلما وصل إليها ما وجد عليها غير الورق لأن وقت التـين ما حان بعد فقال لها لا يأكل أحد ثمرا منك إلى الأبد وسمع تلاميذه ما قال
بشارة مرقس 11 : 13 ، 14


----------



## زهرة القصر (17 أكتوبر 2022)

مافهمت ممكن الشرح


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (17 أكتوبر 2022)

التينة ترمز الى هيكل اورشليم الذي لم يجد فيه المسيح ثمراً بمعنى اخر مؤمنين به وبكرازته اليهود والشيء الاخر هنا قدرة الايمان والصلاة بان يمكن الانسان المسيحي المؤمن الحقيقي ان يفعل كل شيء بقدرة الرب يسوع وكما قال له المجد كل تطلبون شيء باسمي افعله لكم امين تحياتي لكم
الشماس سمير كاكوز


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (18 أكتوبر 2022)

لا تعاشر أهل السوءولا ترغب أن تكون معهم لأن قلوبهم تلهج بالجور وشفاههم تنطق بالأذى
سفر الامثال 24 : 1 ، 2
الحق الحق أقول لكم من يسمع لي ويؤمن بمن أرسلني فله الحياة الأبدية ولا يحضر الدينونة لأنه انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة
بشارة يوحنا 5 : 24


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (19 أكتوبر 2022)

لا تغر من أهل السوء ولا تحسد الذين يجورون فهم ينقطعون سريعا كالحشيش ويذبلون كالعشب الأخضر
مزمور 37 : 1 ، 2
ولكن كل تأديب يبدو في ساعته باعثا على الحزن، لا على الفرح إلا أنه يعود فيما بعد على الذين عانوه بثمر البر والسلام
رسالة العبرانيين 12 : 11


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2022)

*امين 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2022)

*اية جميلة ومباركة
الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (21 أكتوبر 2022)

فقال لها أيوب كلامك هذا كلام امرأة جاهلة أنقبل الخير من الله وأما الشر فلا نقبله؟ومع هذا كله لم يخطأ أيوب بكلمة من شفتيه
سفر ايوب 2 : 10
الآب لا يدين بنفسه أحدا لأنه جعل الدينونة كلها للابن
بشارة يوحنا 5 : 22


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2022)

*شكرااا للاية المباركة
الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (22 أكتوبر 2022)

مد يدك وساعد الفقير حتـى تكتمل بركتك
سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 7 : 31
أبارك الرب في كل حين وعلى الدوام يهلل له فمي
مزمور 34 : 1


----------



## admy (22 أكتوبر 2022)

امين...باركك الرب​


----------



## Daughter of Jesus (22 أكتوبر 2022)

*اميــــــــــن ربنا يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2022)

*اميين 
الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (23 أكتوبر 2022)

الابن الناقص التهذيب عار لأبـيه وقلة التهذيب عند البنت شيء أسوأ
سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 22 : 3
النفس التي تخطأ هي وحدها تموت الابن لا يحمل إثم أبيه والأب لا يحمل إثم ابنه الخير يعود على صاحبه بالخير والشر يعود على صاحبه بالشر
سفر حزقيال 20 : 18


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2022)

*اية جميلة ومباركة
الرب يبارك خدمتك شماس سمير*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (24 أكتوبر 2022)

أنا أسر بكلمتك كمن وجد غنيمة وافرة
مزمور 119 : 62
إبتهجي يا بنت صهيون واهتفي يا بنت أورشليم ها ملكك يأتيك عادلا مخلصا وديعا راكبا على حمار على جحش ابن أتان
سفر زكريا 9 : 9


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2022)

*امين 
اية جميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (25 أكتوبر 2022)

إبتهجي يا بنت صهيون واهتفي يا بنت أورشليم ها ملكك يأتيك عادلا مخلصا وديعا راكبا على حمار على جحش ابن أتان
سفر زكريا 9 : 9
أبغضوا الشر وأحبوا الخير وأقيموا العدل في المحاكم فلعل الرب الإله القدير يتحنن على من تبقى من بيت يوسف
سفر عاموس 5 : 15


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (26 أكتوبر 2022)

أذللت بالصوم نفسي فصار ذلك عارا علي
مزمور 69 : 10
سيجيء ابن الإنسان في مجد أبـيه مع ملائكته فيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله
بشارة متى 16 : 27


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (27 أكتوبر 2022)

أحسن أن تنفق مالك على أخ أو صديق من أن يصدأ تحت الحجر ويتلف
يشوع بن سيراخ 29 : 10
لا تكن حكيما في عينيك واتق الرب وانصرف عن الشر
امثال 3 : 7


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2022)

*شكراا لك شماس للاية الجميلة الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2022)

*امين تسلم ايدك والرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2022)

*امين اية جميلة ومباركة
شكرااا شماس الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (28 أكتوبر 2022)

ادع الطبـيب لأن الرب خلقه أيضا وخله إلى جانبك ما احتجته فيوما ما يكون شفاؤك على يديه ويكون ذلك أنه دعا الرب فاستجاب منعما عليه بالنجاح في تخفيف الأوجاع واسترجاع العافية
يشوع بن سيراخ 38 : 12 - 14
وقال له واحد من تلاميذه يا سيد دعني أذهب أولا وأدفن أبـي فقال له يسوع إتبعني واترك الموتى يدفنون موتاهم
بشارة متى 8 : 21 ، 22


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (29 أكتوبر 2022)

أتضرع إليك أتضرع إليك يا إله أبـي ويا إله بني إسرائيل أنت يا رب السماوات والأرض يا خالق البحار ويا سيد الكائنات إلى صلاتي استمع
سفر يهوديت 9 : 12
فقال الملاك للمرأتين لا تخافا أنا أعرف أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب
بشارة متى 28 : 5


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2022)

*امين الرب يزيد ويبارك في خدمتك *


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2022)

*امين 
شكرااا شماس للاية المباركة الجميلة الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (30 أكتوبر 2022)

وفي اليوم الرابع والعشرين من الشهر نفسه اجتمع بنو إسرائيل للصيام وعليهم مسوح وتراب وانفرد نسل إسرائيل عن جميع الغرباء ووقفوا واعترفوا بخطاياهم وذنوب آبائهم وقاموا واقفين في أماكنهم وقرأوا في كتاب شريعة الرب إلههم ربع النهار وفي الربع الآخر كانوا يعترفون بخطاياهم للرب إلههم ويسجدون له
سفر نحميا 9 : 1 - 3
إجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق أقول لكم كثير من النـاس سيحاولون أن يدخلوا فلا يقدرون
بشارة لوقا 13 : 24


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2022)

*امين يارب مااجمل كلام الرب 
شكرااا شماس الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (31 أكتوبر 2022)

أحكموا بالعدل وأنقذوا المظلوم من يد الظالم ولا تضطهدوا الغريب واليتيم والأرملة ولا تجوروا عليهم ولا تسفكوا الدم البريء في هذا الموضع
سفر ارميا 22 : 3
لأن أجرة الخطيئة هي الموت وأما هبة الله فهي الحياة الأبدية في المسيح يسوع ربنا
رسالة رومة 6 : 23


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (1 نوفمبر 2022)

الاحتماء بالرب خير لي من الاتكال على البشر
مزمور 118 : 8
أكرم أباك وأمك أحب قريبك مثلما تحب نفسك
بشارة متى 19 : 19


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين 
شكرااا شماس للاية المباركة الرب يبارك عمل يديك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (2 نوفمبر 2022)

الاحتماء بالرب خير لي من الاتكال على العظماء
مزمور 118 : 9
أما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يضطهدونكم
بشارة متى 5 : 44


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب امين
شكرااا للايات المعزية المباركة شكرااا شماس الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (3 نوفمبر 2022)

تجنب الدعارة يا ابني واتخذ لك زوجة من نسل آبائك لا من عشيرة غريبة فتذكر يا ابني أننا أبناء آبائنا الأنبـياء نوح وإبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب الـذين من البدء تزوجوا بنات من بني قومهم وأنجبوا أولادا كثيرين ورثت ذريتهم الأرض
سفر طوبيا 4 : 12
أقول لكم أيها السامعون أحبوا أعداءكم وأحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم وباركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا لأجل المسيئين إليكم
بشارة لوقا 6 : 27 ، 28


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2022)

*اية جميلة جدااا
تسلم ايدك الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## Daughter of Jesus (3 نوفمبر 2022)

الشماس سمير كاكوز قال:


> أقول لكم أيها السامعون أحبوا أعداءكم وأحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم وباركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا لأجل المسيئين إليكم
> بشارة لوقا 6 : 27 ، 28


 *اميــــــــــن ساعدنا يا يسوع ان نعمل بهذه الاية 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يفرحك *


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (4 نوفمبر 2022)

أحببت الرب لأنه يستمع إلى صوت تضرعي يميل أذنه إلي كلما صرخت إليه
مزمور 116 : 1 ، 2
بعدما طهرتم نفوسكم بإطاعة الحق وصرتم تحبون إخوتكم حبا صادقا أحبوا بعضكم بعضا حبا طاهرا من صميم القلب
رسالة بطرس الاولى 1 : 22


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب
جميلة جدااا هذه الاية اجعلنا ان نحب الجميع وخاصة اعدائنا
الرب يزيد ويبارك في حياتك وخدمتك شماس
*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (6 نوفمبر 2022)

اعملوا بالوصايا والسنن والأحكام التي أمركم الرب اليوم أن تعملوا بها
سفر التثنية 7 : 11
كونوا على حذر إذا أخطأ أخوك فوبخه وإن تاب فاغفر له
بشارة لوقا 17 : 3


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب اعطنا القوة والتسامح لنعمل بوصاياك
شكرااا شماس الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (7 نوفمبر 2022)

إذا سمعت هذه الأحكام يا شعب إسرائيل وحفظتها وعملت بها فجزاؤك أن يحفظ الرب إلهك عهده لك ورحمته التي أقسم عليها لآبائك
سفر التثنية 7 : 12
أحسب كل شيء خسارة من أجل الربح الأعظم وهو معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي من أجله خسرت كل شيء وحسبت كل شيء نفاية لأربح المسيح
رسالة فيلبي 3 : 8


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (8 نوفمبر 2022)

يحبك ويباركك ويكثرك ويبارك ثمرة أحشائك وثمرة تربتك من قمح وعصير وزيت ونتاج بقر وغنم على وجه الأرض التي أقسم لآبائك أن يعطيها لك

سفر التثنية 7 : 13

احسبوا أنتم أيضا أنكم أموات عن الخطيئة أحياء لله في المسيح يسوع ربنا

رسالة رومة 6 : 11


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين
اية جميلة 
الرب يبارك كل اعمالك
*


----------



## Daughter of Jesus (8 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين 
المسيح يباركلك و يفرح قلبك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (9 نوفمبر 2022)

تكون مباركا فوق جميع الشعوب ولا يكون في نسلك ولا في نسل بهائمك عقيم ولا عاقر
سفر التثنية 7 : 14
لا تدعوا الخطيئة تسود جسدكم الفاني فتنقادوا لشهواته
رسالة رومة 6 : 12


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب
تسلم شماس للاية المباركة*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (10 نوفمبر 2022)

يرد الرب عنك جميع الأمراض وكل داء خبيث عرفته في مصر لا يصيبك به بل يصيب مبغضيك
سفر التثنية 7 : 15
لا تجعلوا من أعضائكم سلاحا للشر في سبيل الخطيئة بل كونوا لله أحياء قاموا من بين الأموات واجعلوا من أعضائكم سلاحا للخير في سبيل الله
رسالة رومة 6 : 13


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (11 نوفمبر 2022)

القليل الأدب ينظر من الباب إلى الداخل أما الرجل المهذب فيقف حياء
سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 21 : 23
لا تستعجل في وضع يديك على أحد ولا تكن شريكا في خطايا غيرك واحفظ نفسك طاهرا
رسالة تيموثاوس الاولى 5 : 22


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)

*اية جميلة ومباركة
الرب يبارك خدمتك شماس*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (12 نوفمبر 2022)

اية اليوم من العهد القديم
					

الشبان والصبايا جميعا الشيوخ مع الفتيان ليهلل هؤلاء لاسم الرب فاسمه وحده تعالى وجلاله فوق الأرض والسماوات مزمور 148 : 12 ، 13




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين 
الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة شماس*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (13 نوفمبر 2022)

يصمت البليد فتحسبه حكيما ومن ضم شفتيه تحسبه فهيما
سفر الامثال 17 : 28
إحملوا نـيري وتعلموا مني تجدوا الراحة لنفوسكم فأنا وديع متواضع القلب
بشارة متى 11 : 29


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين اية رووعة
شكرااا شماس لخدمتك الجميلة*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (14 نوفمبر 2022)

الأحمق يستهين بمشورة أبيه والرجل الذكي يقبل التوبيخ
سفر الامثال 15 : 5
اهتموا بكل ما هو حق وشريف وعادل وطاهر وبكل ما هو مستحب وحسن السمعة وما كان فضيلة وأهلا للمديح
رسالة فيلبي 4 : 8


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (15 نوفمبر 2022)

أخرجني من الأغلال فأحمد اسمك أحسن إلي فيكثر الصديقون
مزمور 142 : 7
كنت أخدم الرب بكل تواضع وبكثير من الدموع أقاسي المحن التي أنزلتها بـي مكايد اليهود
اعمال الرسل 20 : 19


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (16 نوفمبر 2022)

_أدب ابنك واجتهد في تهذيبه لئلا يأتي بما يخجلك_
_شفر يشوع بن سيراخ 30 : 13
أنتم الشبان إخضعوا للشيوخ والبسوا كلكم ثوب التواضع في معاملة بعضكم لبعض لأن الله يصد المتكبرين وينعم على المتواضعين_
_رسالة بطرس الاولى 5 : 5_


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب امين
اية روووعة
تسلم ايدك شماس الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (17 نوفمبر 2022)

اية اليوم من العهد الجديد
					

أدخلوا من الباب الضيق فما أوسع الباب وأسهل الطريق المؤدية إلى الهلاك وما أكثر الذين يسلكونها بشارة متى 7 : 13




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (18 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم من العهد القديم
					

من الناس منهم من يصادق لصالحه فلا يثبت معك يوم ضيقك سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 6 : 8




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (19 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم من العهد الجديد
					

فلما كانت حكمة الله أن لا يعرفه العالم بالحكمة شاء الله أن يخلص المؤمنين به بحماقة البشارة رسالة كورنتوس الاولى 1 : 21




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (20 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم من العهد القديم
					

من الناس منهم من يقاسمك الطعام ويختفي ضيقك يكون في بحبوحتك كظلك فيأمر وينهي بين خدامك لكن إذا ساء حالك أنقلب عليك وغاب سريعاً عن وجهك سفر ...




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (20 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم من العهد الجديد
					

إذا كان اليهود يطلبون المعجزات واليونانـيون يبحثون عن الحكمة فنحن ننادي بالمسيح مصلوبا وهذا عقبة لليهود وحماقة في نظر الوثنيين رسالة كورنت...




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (21 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم من العهد القديم
					

إذا خرجتم للحرب على أعدائكم فرأيتم خيلا ومركبات مع جيش أكثر منكم فلا تخافوا منهم لأن معكم الرب إلهكم الذي أخرجكم من أرض مصر سفر التثنية 20...




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (21 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم من العهد الجديد
					

فيما مضى حين تمهل صبر الله أيام بنى نوح الفلك فنجا فيه بالماء عدد قليل أي ثمانية أشخاص وكان هذا رمزا للمعمودية التي تنجيكم الآن لا بإزالة ...




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (22 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم من العهد القديم
					

يقول الرب الذي صنع الأرض وصورها وثبتها في مكانها الرب اسمه أدعني فأجيبك بما لا تعرف من عظائم الأمور وخفاياها سفر ارميا 33 : 2 ، 3




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (22 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم من العهد الجديد
					

إسألوا تعطوا أطلبوا تجدوا دقوا الباب يفتح لكم فمن يسأل ينل ومن يطلب يجد ومن يدق الباب يفتح له بشارة متى 7 : 7 ، 8




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب اية جميلة
الرب يبارك خدمتك شماس
*


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين اية مباركة
شكرااا لمجهودك الجميل شماس*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (23 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم الاربعاء
					

اية اليوم الاربعاء




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2022)

*تسلم ايدك للاية
الرب يبارك خدمتك شماس*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (24 نوفمبر 2022)

اية اليوم الخميس


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين
شكرااا شماس الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (25 نوفمبر 2022)

__





						اية اليوم الجمعة
					

اية اليوم الجمعة




					suhayuosif71.blogspot.com


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين 
شكرااا للاية الجميلة
الرب يبارك مجهودك الراائع*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (26 نوفمبر 2022)

*اية اليوم السبت*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين 
شكرااا شماس للاية المباركة*


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (27 نوفمبر 2022)

اية اليوم الاحد


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (28 نوفمبر 2022)

اية اليوم الاثنين


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2022)

امين يارب
اية مباركة 
تسلم شماس الرب يبارك مجهودك الرااائع


----------



## الشماس سمير كاكوز (29 نوفمبر 2022)

اية اليوم الثلاثاء


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين سامحنا على خطيانا يارب 
الرب يبارك خدمتك شماس*


----------

